# Melbourne or Brisbane?



## nzboyn (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi there,
I'm in my late-20s and have set my eye on Brisbane next March, teaching ESL. I've also been keeping an eye on Melbourne, too. I've been to Brizzie a few times and enjoyed it there, but I've heard from friends that Melbourne is a really good place to live. 
What I'd like to know is how is Melbourne in terms of the ESL industry and your opinions of Melbourne vs Brisbane?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I know that there have been some posts on Brisbane and Melbourne before so it's worth doing a search to see what you can find. 

Sorry I don't know anything about ESL so I can't help you there.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Well I'd say melbourne....but then I'm biased 

It all depends on what you're looking for. Brisbane has sub-tropical weather so basically warm all year round so lots of al fresco dining and lots of water sports etc. Melbourne has the 4 seasons so gets really cold in winter and really hot in summer. It is known as the most cosmopolitan city in Australia. We do have some surf beaches but probably not on the par with Brisbane.

Like Karen, afraid I can't help you on the ESL query (I'm presuming that's English as a Second Language? - that's the only thing I can think of!).

Dolly


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm for Brissie, great beaches and dont like the cold weather sorry Dolly! Not sure either about ESL.
Sorry to state obvious maybe lots of research into which State is in need of ESL, as always, personal preference to which part of country you want to be in.
Good luck with your search


----------



## etzzgs (Oct 4, 2008)

*Esl*

Hi,

I'm not sure abt Brisbane, I've only just relocated from Melbourne actually. Having studied there, I can tell you that there are a lot of international students in Melbourne hence I would presume there should also be a need for ESL teachers. I did a quick search on SEEK for you, and it seems there are jobs, casuals paying $35 - $45 per hour. Maybe you could have a look on the site yourself and see if that helps 

On the Brizzie vs. Melb topic...I have to say I am incredibly fond of Melbourne, and I'm trying hard not to compare now that I'm here in Brisbane. Weather-wise, it's definitely the sunshine state Brisbane is in, though I had come to love how fickle Melbourne's weather was... (kinda like me and my shoes!)

I guess it depends on what you're looking for, but I'm sure you're going to love it here, regardless of which city you choose 



nzboyn said:


> Hi there,
> I'm in my late-20s and have set my eye on Brisbane next March, teaching ESL. I've also been keeping an eye on Melbourne, too. I've been to Brizzie a few times and enjoyed it there, but I've heard from friends that Melbourne is a really good place to live.
> What I'd like to know is how is Melbourne in terms of the ESL industry and your opinions of Melbourne vs Brisbane?
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## lynne1266 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Well I'd say melbourne....but then I'm biased
> 
> ...


How cold is REALLY cold in the winter ?? what sort of temps r we talking about ??


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

lynne1266 said:


> How cold is REALLY cold in the winter ?? what sort of temps r we talking about ??


Probably not as cold as UK. Average winter temps are 5-7C. I'm not living there yet, but when we visited in winter it was very pleasant, we even had days in the 15-20C range. We never needed a thick winter jacket (apart from the night we visited the penguins on phillip island)


----------



## lynne1266 (Feb 2, 2009)

matjones said:


> Probably not as cold as UK. Average winter temps are 5-7C. I'm not living there yet, but when we visited in winter it was very pleasant, we even had days in the 15-20C range. We never needed a thick winter jacket (apart from the night we visited the penguins on phillip island)


Thats ok then....might be moving to melbourne under 457 visa so just wanted 2 check the winter weather out !!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

lynne1266 said:


> Thats ok then....might be moving to melbourne under 457 visa so just wanted 2 check the winter weather out !!


Just make sure you get a place with air conditioning for the summers  It can get pretty hot at times. On Feb 7th they had their hottest day in 150 years, a whopping 46C. Not the norm of course, but something to be aware of.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

lynne1266 said:


> How cold is REALLY cold in the winter ?? what sort of temps r we talking about ??


Here's a link with the average temps all year round (and the max and min temps too):
Melbourne historical averages, records and extremes

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Winters here in Victoria are very mild compared to the UK. If I have worn a fleece it has mainly been when we have been on the last sailing of the day of the Queenscliffe to Sorrento ferry!

It does get nippy but in no way does it ever get bitterly cold. When we had our first winter here we were constantly waiting for it to arrive and before we knew it Spring had come!!!!

Doly


----------

